# Leonids meteor shower



## cmhardw (Nov 17, 2009)

Did anyone get a chance to watch this tonight? My roommate and I sat outside for about 30 minutes and we each saw about 5-10 meteors. It was really neat!

Chris


----------



## V-te (Nov 17, 2009)

I forgot!!!! =((


----------



## Gollum999 (Nov 17, 2009)

Too cloudy where I live. :[


----------



## OregonTrail (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for reminding me Chris!

I live in a big city with a lot of light pollution, and it's cloudy tonight, but I was able to see one just now.

Well, back to my lab report.


----------



## shelley (Nov 17, 2009)

It was a beautiful night here. Leyan and I went up to the student observatory at Stanford and managed to see a couple.


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 17, 2009)

It's been cloudy and light rain in Denmark for two weeks straight. No chance of seeing anything but gray clouds.

(We're approaching the record for the November with the least sunshine hours since we started recording the weather. Only 3 hours in the first 10 days)


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 17, 2009)

It was too cloudy for me...


----------



## Ewks (Nov 17, 2009)

It's about the same in Finland as in Denmark. Clouds and light rain all the time. We're supposed to go and see the sky after school on thursday. Looks like that's not going to happen now.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> It's been cloudy and light rain in Denmark for two weeks straight. No chance of seeing anything but gray clouds.



Like it was better 700 km up north... here the rains are blended with snow :/

Can't see anything above 200-300 ft

Aili, if you find any sunshine in Finland, then please bring some for the cube days


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was checking the sky outside every night, but it was always cloudy!  I saw two meteors when the Taurids meteor shower peaked earlier this month, though.

I'll probably keep checking for a clear night for a few more days.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in the northwest US, it was supposed to peak in my area about 4 am this morning. I stood on my deck for half an hour or so, saw about 5. Maybe I'll try again tonight, there's very little light pollution around my apartment.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 17, 2009)

boo. I thought it was tonight.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 18, 2009)

Edmund: It's still going on. Go outside and see if you can spot any.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

linkmaster03 said:


> Edmund: It's still going on. Go outside and see if you can spot any.



Will do.
Edit: Far too cloudy


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 18, 2009)

I was going to go to the beach on campus and watch, but I have become quite ill and couldn't go


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2009)

I got the skys back... (but not Mads.. hihi, Mimmi told me it's still gray in sothern Sweden) but now the peak is way over 


Edit, this is starting to look more like the weather report rater than the leonoid report... But the clear skys was not for long, now it's raining again. It must have been those 3 hours of sunshine Mads was talking about that passed this morning


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm quite into astronomy so I keep track of this sort of stuff.
It was to cloudy, At about 4:00am it hadn't cleared.
On 2001 I watched it and there was about 3/second, It was one of the best things I've ever seen. One was really bright and left a smoke trail for several hours.
The only close to decent thing I seen last night was a fairly dull uridium flare, It was probaly about +1 magnitude. (I think I might of spelled uridium wrong)


----------

